# Canadian Bacon (Wet cure)



## browneyesvictim (Aug 31, 2017)

Just pulled these two whole loins out of the smoker. Went in at 6:30 this morning with a AMNPS with Todds Cherry pellets. They just hit 145' IT and now on the counter to cool.

The spent 14 days in Pops wet cure (with some additions). Then 2 days drying in the refrigerator dusted with pure maple sugar to form a glaze. Guess what the house smells like right now?













CB-0000.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ Aug 31, 2017


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 31, 2017)

That is going to by yummy.   

Send some sliced pics.


----------



## myownidaho (Aug 31, 2017)

Those look awesome!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 1, 2017)

WOW!

Those look fantastic!

Al


----------



## ab canuck (Sep 1, 2017)

Those look great, Point!!!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 1, 2017)

c farmer said:


> That is going to by yummy.
> 
> Send some sliced pics.


Ok. But they are wrapped and resting in the fridge until Saturday while they mellow out for a couple of days. But I will get some pics when they get sliced and packaged then. I'm suddently having a craving for eggs benedict! I will see what I can do for a glory shot.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The fun part about this cook was teaching my nephew how to cure and smoke meats who is staying with us right now. He did all the work and I supervised and drank the beer.

Thanks for the points guys. Too kind.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 5, 2017)

1-0001.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ Sep 5, 2017


















2-0002.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ Sep 5, 2017


















3-0003.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ Sep 5, 2017


















4-0004.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ Sep 5, 2017






And for the glory shot we have here some classic eggs benedict: Canadian Bacon Poached eggs, Hollandaise sauce over an English muffin.













5-0000.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ Sep 5, 2017


----------



## ab canuck (Sep 5, 2017)

Mmmmm Mmmmmm That looks great!!!!!  I am really going to have to try this.... Point....


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 6, 2017)

Thank you ABC- These turned out better than any of the others I have made. So tasty!


----------



## griz400 (Sep 6, 2017)

Very, very nice, and alot for the freezer .....


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 6, 2017)

Thanks for the point Griz.

Every time I make it, it seems to disappear out of the freezer. Same with the belly bacon. Either it never goes as far as I think it will or I might be getting some unsolicited help dispensing of it.


----------

